# 70 gallon FO tank!!!



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

I want to start a 70 gallon FO tank. Here are my ideas. 

-48"x24"x15" (LxHxW).
-2 fuval pumps(the big ones. will have a look for name) filled with bioballs and carbon sponges etc.
-a skimmer (either a V2skim 400 skimmer or a Aqua Medic Turboflotor 750 Internal)
- sand, ocean rock, hydrometer, salt, net, buckets etc.
-I will use tapwater and treatments

What else will i need? 
Is my current equipment list OK?

thanks


----------



## atnixon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hiya Aqua...

Just had a quick peep over your list..Couple of things matey...

1) Go for the V2 600 skimmer, better capacity and model for that size tank.
2) Try and go, if at all, for one filter if your going to use one..They can become factories for bacteria, and you will have double that with two filters..
3) What, and how many powerheads are you putting in there?
4) How much live rock and live sand are you planning on using for the tank?

Everything seems fine..

What are planning on putting in there with regards to fish..??

Looking forward to you setting it up...Hope you can post pictures along the way so we can see how its going..

Niko


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If you can get RO water, i'd recommend it. While I don't use it, I really don't see a reason why. My water isn't a factory for diatoms or anything..so I don't see huge outbreaks in junk, but yours may be a different case. (eventually someone was going to say it so...)

Skip the bio-balls...better for freshwater not the greatest in saltwater.

And actually, two filters are better than one .

That's all I can type right now, so hopefully that helps a bit.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Also if your going with a FO you wont need live rock, if you did it would be a FOWLR (Fish Only With Live Rock).

Since your not keeping corals 2 filters is a better idea than 1 since you wont need to worry about nitrates.

Tap water is also alright, good husbandry will keep you from diatom breakouts and algae takeovers.

Good luck with it


----------



## AQUAMARINE (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replys, I was going for a FO as i dont have £500 ish laying around lol. Yes i will have to use tap but i have done in my nano and never had any problems. 
I would like to know what type of bio filter i could use to keep the tank going. I thought bioballs would be good but obvestly not what else is there?
THanks


----------

